# What is your fave face Mask??



## GlitzGlam (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys sooo recently i wanted to start home made face masks because i use the peel off face mask and i think maybe its a lil tooo harsh for my skin. i have a very mixed skin type so sometimes its very oily and sometimes too dry. i'm reallly confused on wat to use now


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 29, 2012)

My favorite all time face mask was from AVON, it was their OLD porefection line.  They discontinued it and I havent found a suitable replacement yet!


----------



## jacquiiiem (Aug 29, 2012)

Definitely my Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'd check out a yogourt mask or.. Honey &amp; oatmeal for your skin type! They're both amazing at-home options that I've used before, xx


----------



## wadedl (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a face mask at Lush this weekend that I absolutely loved. It is called Cupcake. It smells and looks like chocolate icing. I had a big breakout on my jaw and by the morning it was gone. My school also felt super smooth.


----------



## GlitzGlam (Aug 29, 2012)

I really loved AVON products 



 used to be crazy for them but now they have gone down they r nt the same the way they used to be....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amarah (Aug 29, 2012)

I love making my own masks...

Glitzglam - My skin is also like yours! It all depends on what we eat and drink plus the weather.  You can try this:

When your face is oily, smear a thick layer of yoghurt all over your face and once it has dried and begins to crack wash with warm water.

As for when you have dry skin, mix honey, coconut oil and a little bit of olive oil and spread a thick layer on your face and leave it on for about an hour then rinse with warm water.

I dont like using packaged masks, your skin needs food too and why not give it the best!


----------



## GlitzGlam (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for the tips 

where i live its mainly cold around 16 degrees. bt in december it gets really hot. and the air is very dry aswell

ill definatly try what you do. tanks so much


----------



## zorabell (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My favorite all time face mask was from AVON, it was their OLD porefection line.  They discontinued it and I havent found a suitable replacement yet!


 ​I loved the porefection line, but nooo they had to get rid of it @$%! I actually still have the face mask still and I ration it like it is gold (I should probably toss it by now.



) I have found the Queen Helene Mint Julep mask works almost as good but it isn't the same. I have also started using the Freeman Cucumber Peel-off mask and I love it. I have very oily skin and so far I only use the two masks once a week and they seem to work good.


----------



## amstern (Sep 5, 2012)

I really like the Kiehl's Rare Earth mask. It's really gentle.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 5, 2012)

My fave homemade one is Aztec Secret Indian Healing Clay mixed with apple cider vinegar. My face is so soft and it really sucks everything bad out. I do this weekly but you can do it more often.


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 5, 2012)

Lush's cupcake.. and Origins' Drink Up


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 7, 2012)

Has anyone here tried any of the masks sold by asian beauty companies? I personally love the Baviphat Apple AC Therapy Sleeping Pack.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys sooo recently i wanted to start home made face masks because i use the peel off face mask and i think maybe its a lil tooo harsh for my skin. i have a very mixed skin type so sometimes its very oily and sometimes too dry. i'm reallly confused on wat to use now


That is how my face used to be. When it starts getting overprocessed I go back to cleaning with oil and it seems to settle down again. You can do a search in the forums for Oil Cleansing Method and find a lot of info. Surprisingly it doesn't leave your skin even the slightest bit oily.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 7, 2012)

Oil Cleansing Method (OCM) is absolutely awesome in removing makeup, cleansing your face but it never leaves your face dry as normal cleansers will.  I've been using OCM for over 3 years now.  I still wash with a mild cleanser to remove the unwanted oil or I use a light toner. My face has normalized (no oily/dry zones).


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oil Cleansing Method (OCM) is absolutely awesome in removing makeup, cleansing your face but it never leaves your face dry as normal cleansers will.  I've been using OCM for over 3 years now.  I still wash with a mild cleanser to remove the unwanted oil or I use a light toner. My face has normalized (no oily/dry zones).


 OCM has been my lifesaver. If I use normal cleansers twice a day my face always feels stripped, tight, dry and itchy. After two or three days of doing that I start peeling and then it takes me a week or so to get it healed up. I' know it's my sensitive skin though. I use the OCM (sweet almond oil) at night and my Cetaphil in the morning followed with a moisturizer and my face has finally found some balance. I'm so jealous of all you people with "normal" skin. Who wants to trade? lol


----------



## divadoll (Sep 7, 2012)

> OCM has been my lifesaver. If I use normal cleansers twice a day my face always feels stripped, tight, dry and itchy. After two or three days of doing that I start peeling and then it takes me a week or so to get it healed up. I' know it's my sensitive skin though.Â I use the OCM (sweet almond oil) at night and my Cetaphil in the morning followed with a moisturizer and my face has finally found some balance. I'm so jealous of all you people with "normal" skin. Who wants to trade? lol


 My skin is sensitive too. Normal cleansers left my face itchy and dry to the point that I couldn't stand having my skin without immediately applying moisturizer after I wash. I started using shiseido cream cleanser which worked well but it is expensive. Switching to ocm saved me tons! I use a mix of 1/3 castor, 1/3 jojoba and 1/3 sweet almond oil.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 7, 2012)

I know a lot of the girls use mixes. I probably should be the almond oil is so light and my skin seems to love it. Thanks for the tip, I will check out the Shiseido cleanser. I am always very slow to purchase expensive stuff without samples only because I end up not being able to use most of it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 7, 2012)

Its in their Benefiance line.  Mixing with castor oil gives it a better cleaning power.  Jojoba is very similar to human sebum and is a wax, not an oil.  It also has balances out your skin. 



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know a lot of the girls use mixes. I probably should be the almond oil is so light and my skin seems to love it. Thanks for the tip, I will check out the Shiseido cleanser. I am always very slow to purchase expensive stuff without samples only because I end up not being able to use most of it.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its in their Benefiance line.


Ok. I know my sister uses some Shiseido products so Ill bug her and see if she has some. Isn't that what sisters are for?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok. I know my sister uses some Shiseido products so Ill bug her and see if she has some. Isn't that what sisters are for?


 That would depend on whether you are the sister that always borrows or always lends...

I'm the lend sister and my sister is the borrow sister


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 8, 2012)

> That would depend on whether you are the sister that always borrows or always lends... I'm the lend sister and my sister is the borrow sisterÂ :icon_eek:


 Lol! I don't have any sisters, but my friends are always more than happy to dig through my stash. I swap products with one of my friend's mamas.. she's a bit more knowledgeable and has a nice stash to rival mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That would depend on whether you are the sister that always borrows or always lends...
> 
> I'm the lend sister and my sister is the borrow sister


I am usually the lending one. She isn't much of a makeup user but she occasionally has skincare items I don't since I don't try a lot of new stuff because I end up not being able to use most of it. I just get tired of shelling out pointless money.


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Thecakepie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here tried any of the masks sold by asian beauty companies? I personally love the Baviphat Apple AC Therapy Sleeping Pack.


 I LOVE that sleeping pack!

I also love the Mario Badescu masks. My absolute favorite is the Healing and Soothing Mask.


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE that sleeping pack!
> ...


 I've heard so much about the Mario Badescu masks I have to try them. Maybe I should start with the one you recommend, I love things that balance my skin out.

I want to try the other baviphat packs (mango and peach waterfall) as well because the apple pack is so good.

Are you into other asian beauty like My Beauty Diary? (My fav sheet mask of these right now is the Aloe)


----------



## lovelywhim (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Thecakepie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've heard so much about the Mario Badescu masks I have to try them. Maybe I should start with the one you recommend, I love things that balance my skin out.
> ...


 I've tried out the Baviphat Paprika Water Up All in One Sleeping Pack which is very moisturizing and the Lemon Whitening Sleeping Pack (I didn't find that it evened out my skin tone but it did smell great and left my skin feeling soft), but the Apple one will always be my favorite. As soon as I know I'm going to run out, I order another! The packages are soooo cute too!

My mom is from South Korea so I have a lot of family (cousins) that love introducing me to Korean brands. I don't even know where to start with sleeping packs and masks! I've dabbled with sheet masks by Skin Food, Skin79, Etude House, Missha, Baviphat, etc but always end up going back to sleeping packs. It's just very convenient and super nice being able to put it on before bed and wake up to beautiful skin! Lioele, Innisfree, Skin Food, and Missha have some great quality sleeping packs. I highly recommend trying the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack!

I've actually never tried My Beauty Diary but will look into their sheet masks. I remember someone on these boards mentioning that they are available at Walmart so I'll grab some next time I'm there!


----------



## Thecakepie (Sep 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've tried out the Baviphat Paprika Water Up All in One Sleeping Pack which is very moisturizing and the Lemon Whitening Sleeping Pack (I didn't find that it evened out my skin tone but it did smell great and left my skin feeling soft), but the Apple one will always be my favorite. As soon as I know I'm going to run out, I order another! The packages are soooo cute too!
> ...


 You sound like my beauty twin  I love sleeping packs for the same reason, though I also enjoy the relaxing and moisturizing sheet masks too. I'd recommend the Aloe masks from MBD (great moisture!), and I had heard you could pick them up at walmart.com but no idea if they're in any of the stores, it'd be so cool if you could find them there, amirite? My state only has like 4 wal-marts and most of them are not full stores (no grocery for example) so I doubt our store has them (thesads).

Thanks for the recommendation on the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack, it's been on my Amazon wishlist for a while and I love Lioele products generally so it's good to know you like them also. When I try it I'll let you know what I think ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emmahewitt (Sep 14, 2012)

I love my beauty diary masks! Every time I use them, my face looks so bright and fresh.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 15, 2012)

For homemade masks, try kaolin clay (it's white), it's more gentle than green clay.

If you want to fork out some money on a good mask for oily or acne skin, Decleor has a very nice one with plants and green clay called "aroma puretÃ©". I used to buy it as a "pamper myself" treat.

I did try some asian products, the 8 cups of water by Catena is fantastic, alas i couldn't find it again on Sasa, but i've never found a mask as rehydrating as this one is, and with just enough product on the mask.

One i also like to even out skintone is from Shiseido, in the Aqualabel line. Again though, sasa isn't as reliable on stocked items as i wish it was, that and the shipping cost made me look for something else and somewhere closer. I'm still in that research process right now.

I wouldn't suggest Laneige waterbank, the product is good in many aspects but the texture is just jelly, and doesn't agree well with other face products (plush alert).


----------



## thr33things (Sep 15, 2012)

I love mashing a slice of banana, a drizzle of honey and a splash of lemon juice together. Makes my skin super soft and smells so good!


----------



## GlitzGlam (Sep 16, 2012)

That sounds sooo yummy, i think i would just just eat it off my face hehehe


----------



## Libby Bubbles (Sep 16, 2012)

My favorite home made face mask is an oatmeal, papaya and lemon combination. The oatmeal helps calm my skin, while the papaya and lemon juice exfoliate. Right now, in my fridge, I have Lush's Ayesha face mask. It's clay based with asparagus, witch hazel and other natural ingredients. It really tightens my face (I attribute that to the clay, of course) but it's pretty lame otherwise.


----------



## rubyJacksonn (Sep 17, 2012)

Baking soda and water and then moisturize its the only face mask that works for all skin types.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Sep 25, 2012)

I like the Steep Clean by Bliss. It's nice! It doesn't sting or anything, and it makes my skin look GOOD.


----------



## Botticelli (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi!





I make a lemon and yogurt mask; it is great for my combination skin and is a great home remedy for acne scars and other skin inflammation I sometimes add honey ( leaves my skin super soft!).

Be sure to use regular yogurt and avoid the fat-free or low-fat varieties. Apply the yogurt to your skin. Leave the mask on for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## Doloresruth (Sep 30, 2012)

I have two favorite masks - The Dream Products Fruit Mousse Mask and once in awhile I will make a mask of milk and crushed aspirins and clay.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Sep 30, 2012)

Once in a while Ill make a mask w/ BC powder/aspirin, honey, w/ a splash of lemon juice


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm always on the search for better skincare tips but for years I have been using the baking soda + aspirin mask and the whipped egg whites mask


----------



## Doloresruth (Oct 9, 2012)

That is a really good one - I have tried it too and sometimes do different versions of it for the different seasons.


----------



## Marlyn Kragh (Oct 10, 2012)

*For a great masque for your type of skin would be the ff:*

*HONEY (5TBSs) mixed with a  squeeze of lemon. (1/4 lemon)*

or 

*Kaoilin powder 2TBS  mixed with magnesium carbonate and 3TBS and  approx 4TBSwitch hazel*

mix well apply all over the face.

wash well then tone and moisturize

*or to even out ur skin Tone *

*1 eggwhite mix with a squeeze of  1/4 lemon *

mix well and apply all over the face leave on for 20mins

wash well in lukewarm water, using a facial sponge...Tone and moisturize....

*NOte: can save the rest on the ref for a another day or two.*




 there try...always MARLYN KRAGH


----------



## huntingjanuary (Oct 10, 2012)

Absolutely obsessed with the Shu Uemura white recovery ex+ mask. Not sure if they do it anymore - cause I can only see masks for their depsea and red:juvenus line. 

Anyways, great product - cooling, refreshing, and leaves your skin feeling like it doesn't need a good scrub for a good week or so! I bought the 10 pack one I think (?) and it was a bit pricey but I really liked it. Haven't gone for a facial since using it!


----------



## wwwrekl (Oct 12, 2012)

I want to share the recipe, but it is not for the face and body. Scrub recipe: simply mix the cream with pre steamed guschey real coffee. This is not a scrub, and a miracle. Here, for the face.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 12, 2012)

My favorite home made mask is honey, turmeric and lime juice.It make my skin so soft and glowing.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 12, 2012)

If Galenic is available in your place, i recommend you try their Aquapulpe rehydrating mask, it's fantastic. It feels fresh, sinks in quickly, and no need to take any excess off, it doubles as night treatment.


----------



## emmahewitt (Oct 12, 2012)

My favorite beauty mask is by SkinCeuticals its called the hydrating b5 masque. I started using it about two months ago and my skin looks and feels sooo much better i really love this face mask. My best friend was using it and when i slept over her house we had some tea and did masks and i absolutely fell in love haha. Its a bit pricey but if you look around the internet u can find a few pretty good deals on the price. Oh and yogurt masks are my other favorite too.


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 16, 2012)

My favorite one is multani sand with milk and turmeric paste...no harmful and and no side effects one of the best home remedies.


----------



## darthfia (Oct 22, 2012)

I use Kerstin Florian`s mud mask. My skin feels amazing after.


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 22, 2012)

I love Avene's face masks and the masks from My Beauty Diary!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't have a favorite mask but I do tend to like strawberry-chocolate mud masks from Freeman Beauty (mainly because of the smell, lol).


----------



## iPretty949 (Oct 31, 2012)

Queen Helene Mud Mask and Freeman Cucumber mask


----------



## zorabell (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Queen Helene Mud Mask and Freeman Cucumber mask


Those are my two favorites, i am a little sad I can't find them where I am living now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I will have to order them online


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Those are my two favorites, i am a little sad I can't find them where I am living now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I will have to order them online


 I can find both at drugstores, big box stores, and Sally's. Have you tried those places?


----------



## zorabell (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can find both at drugstores, big box stores, and Sally's. Have you tried those places?


Since I just moved to Germany I have only been able to check out the Commissary and PX so far. I noticed that they carry a Freeman's foot scrub but that was it. Hopefully once we get our car we can check out some of the German stores and see what I can find.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 31, 2012)

> Since I just moved to Germany I have only been able to check out the Commissary and PX so far. I noticed that they carry a Freeman's foot scrub but that was it. Hopefully once we get our car we can check out some of the German stores and see what I can find.


 O! Germany lol, nevermind my comment earlier! Lol, maybe you'll find some great Euro brands. Or have friends mail you care packages with your fave staples. I understand the bit about online ordering now lol.


----------



## zorabell (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O! Germany lol, nevermind my comment earlier! Lol, maybe you'll find some great Euro brands. Or have friends mail you care packages with your fave staples. I understand the bit about online ordering now lol.


lol My mom will probably have to send me care packages once I start to run out of my favorite beauty items. But until then I made sure to stock up on enough face masks to last for 6+ months depending on how often I use them


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Queen Helene Mud Mask and Freeman Cucumber mask


 Love Queen Helene mud mask! It's inexpensive and works so well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 2, 2012)

I like Neutrogena Fine Fairness Face Mask


----------



## sallyjoseph (Nov 5, 2012)

i use rhassoul clay with msm mixed in with rose water and rinse off with green tea. I think u try it.


----------



## Suyana07 (Nov 7, 2012)

My favorite one is Neutrogena Fine Fairness Mask


----------



## darthfia (Nov 8, 2012)

H&amp;M has some cheap masks, anyone tried them?


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 10, 2012)

I got a Karuna moisturizing face mask in my Oct. BB and I really really liked it, and today I was at TJMaxx and they had A TON of them for $12.99 (BB sells the 4 pack for $28). I picked up the Exfoliating, Clarifying, Brightening, and Anti-Oxidant masks and I can't wait to try them all!!!!


----------



## amandagreen (Jul 8, 2013)

My favorite topic!

I have a couple of favorites when it comes to masks

- mashed avocado and a touch of mashed papaya

- paste from baking soda and water

I love the feel of apple cider vinegar on afterwards

Here are even more!

http://pinterest.com/pin/500884789776602613/


----------



## annielull (Jul 9, 2013)

Lush masks are fresh and generally good..i havent used the chocolate one others have mentioned but i know it smells delicious.

i like Rose Face Mask from Fresh. it feels very gentle and smells lovely. i know a nice scent doesnt have a direct impact on your complexion, but it lifts up your spirit which can only be a good thing for your overall health, and therefore, skin. 

for acne, i've found clinique's acne mask to be very effective and gentle. most acne masks end up just drying your skin, but this one doesn't.


----------

